
LinkedIn CEO Jeff Weiner says the biggest skills gap in the US is not coding - eksemplar
https://qz.com/work/1423267/linkedin-ceo-jeff-weiner-the-main-us-skills-gap-is-not-coding/
======
rorykoehler
You can't lead with soft skills as your lead offering. It's always hard skills
+.

